# how to hunt at night?



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

I dont live in utah anymore so i dont remember many of the hunting laws but spot lighting ***** and other pests at night is illegal isnt it?

me and my cousin want to go onto our grandpas private ground and try calling in or at least try hunting a racoon and after dark would be funner but whats the laws and is there any other way to hunt them?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Depends on the county you live in. Some you can get a permit from the local sheriffs dept. On private land is a little different I think but don't quote me if your protecting livestock and or crops spotlighting is allowed only for none protected game ie, *****, red fox, stripped skunk, coyote.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Box Elder county. and the one corn field has been hit hard this year by the *****


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Box Elder does allow spotlighting unless they have changed you don't even need a permit a simple call to the sherrifs office to let them know where and when you will be spotlighting. Used to shoot coyotes out on Carlo Christensons property at night. We would set up in a gulley with spotlights behind us and call when they sounded close we would hit em with the lights they would freeze and die from number 4 shot out of the old 870.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Better contact the sheriff. Some will allow it on private but still want the sheriff contacted so they know what is going on. Box Elder does not allow it on public land but I am not sure about private.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Please kill every raccoon and skunk in Box Elder County. I also think you should contact the sherriff beforehand just to make sure.


----------



## celia19O5 (Aug 25, 2010)

I love fishing. I have never gone fishing at night but I guess it will be much more interesting


----------

